
Ask HN: Ruby web development – without rails. Options? Recommendations? - vanilla-almond
I&#x27;m looking for a small and lightweight framework or gem primarily for sign-in&#x2F;authentication.<p>Whenever I search online for ruby web development tutorials or guides, there&#x27;s disappointingly few results when you exclude Rails.<p>If you are doing Ruby web development without Rails, how have you found the experience? What are the frameworks or gems you are using? Any problems you&#x27;ve encountered? (e.g. performance, lack of libraries or incomplete documentation)
======
troydavis
Check out warden, potentially with sinatra.
[https://github.com/hassox/warden/wiki/Overview](https://github.com/hassox/warden/wiki/Overview)
explains warden and
[https://github.com/jsmestad/sinatra_warden](https://github.com/jsmestad/sinatra_warden)
is a basic sinatra wrapper (totally optional).

------
jjgreen
Sequel: small and very easy to grok, used it on several small projects. Things
get tricky if you try to scale it, so best for projects which are, by their
nature, limited in scope.

